
This orchestra plays out of tune – microservice reality - liveweird
https://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/this-orchestra-plays-out-of-tune-microservice-reality/
======
bigiain
This rings very true to me.

A progression from monolith to modularlized monolith to modularlise monolith
with trivially sharded db - mostly gets you to a pretty serious scale without
major re-writes and without original sin (premature optimisation). (This
assumes you're not trying to re-train RNNs for every app user multiple times
per session, or mining bitcoin blocks, or any other super-backend-heavy
website or app...)

So long as you have a plan (and this is mostly a business plan for how you're
going to budget for this) about how you're going to notice sufficiently in
advance of running into the hard upper limits of a horizontally scaled
modularized monolith (ie: where the hosting costs of incremental scaling
hockey sticks towards vertical).

If your app and business model doesn't have an obvious mechanism to pay for a
large enough engineering team to re architect and re write from scratch well
before you get to that hosting cost inflection, that's a good reason to
question the sustainability of your plans. (And I'd settle for a "We just need
to land another 250 million in VC funds by xmas!", so long as you've got a
realistic plan for how you're going to use and raise that capital...)

